# Red tail boa came in contact with toxic plant



## Arlenenicolecarson (Sep 7, 2022)

My red tail boa came in contact with an angel trumpet plant which i hear are highly toxic. Im retarded and i let her into a tree not thinking anything of it. The 1st picture is her a few days ago The swelling has went down... now her face is all loose skinned and shes being kinda weird.. I'm so worried. I plan on given her a bath but she seems irritated. i don't want to take her in but i think I'm gonna have to


----------

